# biceps tendonitis icd-9?



## BFAITHFUL (Dec 6, 2010)

I was told to use 726.10 or 726.12 but that is specifically for tenosynovitis?  im leaning more towards 726.10?  thanks


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

As per icd guidelines tendonitis leads to tenosynovitis only, so 726.12 is more specific for bicipital tendonitis.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## campy1961 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi, 

Encoder states 726.12.

Connie


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Dec 6, 2010)

thank you both


----------

